# OMG! I did it!



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

This is perhaps one of my most successful diy projects yet. I was able to retrofit my Eclipse Explorer II's light to a 10 watt CF screw bulb! I'm so proud of myself! I'll post some pics as soon as I get a hold of my brother's camera. I'ma gonna make me a shrimp tank yet!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Good for you! Doesn't it feel good when it all works out? Post some pictures


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Yay! Can't wait to see the 'shrimp tank' when you get completed. Congrats!


----------



## b2au (Nov 16, 2005)

good job!
can't wait to see some pics.

I must say, one of my most sucessful DIY was to retrofit my 10G canopy to a 2x13W CF.

what's next on your list?


----------



## Jerm (Nov 11, 2005)

just a hijacking note... your avatars all scare me...


----------



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

Boo


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

rawww, no eyezzzzz


----------



## imafishy! (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow...I wish i could retrofit a Eclipse Explorer. How long did it take you to figure it out?


I bet I scare you even more...I a CLOWN fish!

Good Job!!


----------

